# Wie komme ich jemals durch ein Rift ?



## Gronk (29. September 2009)

Hiho,

mal ´ne blöde Frage. Ich versuche nun schon seit einige Tagen meine beiden Spionagequest zu erledigen. Aber irgendwie peil ich das noch nicht mit den Rifts ... es gibt vershciedene Spawnpunkte für verschiedene Levelstufen und für eine variierende Anzahl von Spielern .. soweit so gut. 

Aber ich müsste durch den Riss nach Eteln für meine Quest. Ich meine wenn die Meldung kommt das ein Riss entstanden ist .. .Woher zur Hölle soll ich wissen welcher der verschiedenen das ist ... und vor allem WO ? Wird ja nichts auf der Map oder so angezeigt. 

Bin ein wenig frustriert. Weil ich irgendwie noch nie einen Riss gesehen habe ... 

Ist der blaue "Wirbel" solange ma Himmel wie der Riss aktiv ist ? Und kann man evtl aus seiner "Strahlrichtung" heraussehen wo der Riss ist ? (Ist eine Theorie meinerseits)

Hoffe hier kann mir jemand ein bisschen erklärend unter die Arme greifen ...

Gruß
Gronk


----------



## AemJaY (29. September 2009)

Leider habe ich mit Rifts noch nichts zu tun gehabt. Aber ich würd mal meinen das jeder durch das selbe rift kann aber die einen mit dem lvl dort raus ploppen und die anderen an nem anderen Ort..


----------



## _flo93_ (29. September 2009)

ich habe auch noch kein rift gefunden... dieses blaue ding am himmel ist glaub ich der überrest von einem der trüme der ewigkeit...


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. September 2009)

Meistens werden die rifts im channel mit ort geposted wenn se jmd sieht. Welches level bist du denn eig? ich bin 21 und war einmal drübern mit ner grp und wir sind in 31er mobs reingelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (29. September 2009)

AemJaY schrieb:


> Zum Thema:. Aber ich würd mal meinen das jeder durch das selbe rift kann aber die einen mit dem lvl dort raus ploppen und die anderen an nem anderen Ort..



Rifts gehen nur in eine Richtung, d.h von Asmodea nach Elysea oder andersrum


----------



## kicks (29. September 2009)

Es gibt ab Morheim und den entsprechenden Elyos Zonen feste Punkte an denen Rifts auftauchen können. Wann welche auftauchen und in welcher Richtung (Elyos -> Asmodians oder Asmodians -> Elyos) wird vom System zufällig bestimmt. Rifts haben immer Levelgrenzen und sobald die maximale Anzahl an Spielern das Rift durchquert haben schliesst sich das Rift wieder.


----------



## _flo93_ (29. September 2009)

bei mir kommt halt immer die meldung, dass ein rift spawnt, aber gefunden hab ichs noch nich^^


----------



## Gronk (29. September 2009)

@Feuerwirbel. Bin Level 24. Und dieser blaue Wirbel ist eigtl nicht permanent am Himmel (meine ich zumindest) Sondern immer nur nach Riftmeldung ...
Deswegen muss ich ja ins kleine Rift .. das ist bis Level 28.

Ich mein es kan nja nicht sein das man pures Glück haben muss so einen Riss zu erwischen. Das wär arg frustrierend ...


Gruß
Gronk


----------



## _flo93_ (29. September 2009)

riftmeldung kommt eig immer nur, wenn ich mich einlogge und dann nichmehr...


----------



## Drydema (29. September 2009)

ich find zwar dauernd rifts aber man kommt als eylos niemals lebend zum quest geber da im asmo gebiet nur gebirgsengstellen sind wo einen gleich mal 20 leute begegnen....


----------



## Ciry (29. September 2009)

Drydema schrieb:


> ich find zwar dauernd rifts aber man kommt als eylos niemals lebend zum quest geber da im asmo gebiet nur gebirgsengstellen sind wo einen gleich mal 20 leute begegnen....



Deswegen sollte man es auch innem Raid machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geb euchn Tipp, am meisten kommen die Rift nähe des Feuertempels (asmo seite), aber irhr braucht ne sehr starke Truppe .. 

1. warten da meist viele Elyos

2. is das rift in einem eliete gebiet..


----------



## Skyler93 (29. September 2009)

es gibt ne Seite da kannm na die riftspawnpunkte ansehen _ Google/SuFu FTW
hab am donnerstag schon 2 Rifs gefunden aber die Spionage qs hab ich noch nicht erledigt^^


----------



## Gronk (29. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> es gibt ne Seite da kannm na die riftspawnpunkte ansehen _ Google/SuFu FTW
> hab am donnerstag schon 2 Rifs gefunden aber die Spionage qs hab ich noch nicht erledigt^^




Lesen FTW. Das es diese Spawnpunkte gibt war mir bekannt. Die Karte auch. Es ging mir eher darum ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt herauszufinden WELCHER Riss gerade aktuell auf ist. Weil es sonst quasi pures Glück ist wenn man mal einen erwischt.


----------



## Misuma (30. September 2009)

sol ich dir sagen wie?


auf chat achten - wenn lokalisiert hinrennen - durchgehn -  Boah wa!


----------



## Totemkrieger (30. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> sol ich dir sagen wie?
> 
> 
> auf chat achten - wenn lokalisiert hinrennen - durchgehn -  Boah wa!



Was is mit denen ,die den Chat auf Grund von Herrn Roxxor und Mr.Darkreaver ausgeblendet haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@TE

Ich war bis jetzt noch bei keinem Rift und meine Spionagequests lungern im Questlog rum(ich bin Lvl27).

Ich komme irgendwie immer zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Misuma (30. September 2009)

GorlinderJäger schrieb:


> Was is mit denen ,die den Chat auf Grund von Herrn Roxxor und Mr.Darkreaver ausgeblendet haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe lol der war gut^^

ja ich hab die quests auch noch obwohl ich 3 mal in eltnen war^^  warn immer zu viele elyos da

Mir isses auch egal ob ich die blauen teile bekomme von der quest weil 4 level später sind se eh wieder durch grüne ersetzt.


----------



## Totemkrieger (30. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> hehe lol der war gut^^
> 
> ja ich hab die quests auch noch obwohl ich 3 mal in eltnen war^^  warn immer zu viele elyos da
> 
> Mir isses auch egal ob ich die blauen teile bekomme von der quest weil 4 level später sind se eh wieder durch grüne ersetzt.




so schauts aus...da verklopp ich ich lieber Tauben im Abbys oder lass mich verkloppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronk (30. September 2009)

Misuma schrieb:


> sol ich dir sagen wie?
> 
> 
> auf chat achten - wenn lokalisiert hinrennen - durchgehn -  Boah wa!



Das ist ja das ärgerliche ... Wenn die Meldung im Chat kommt ist der Riss eigtl. immer verschwunden bis man vor Ort ist. Bzw. Er ist weg bevor man überhaupt in Erfahrung bringen konnte WO man eigtl. überhaupt hin soll. Das ist ja das ärgerliche. Wenn der Riss auf der Karte angezeigt werden würde und man schafft es einfach nur nicht Rechtzeitig, wäre es o.k. Aber dieses Nadel im Heuhaufen suchen finde ich etwas ... unglücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Boah - wa !


----------



## Frostnova (30. September 2009)

Gronk schrieb:


> Ich versuche nun schon seit einige Tagen meine beiden Spionagequest zu erledigen. Aber



für die erste quest hast du ja ein gebräu bekommen, das, wenn man es trinkt, einen auf den anderen kontinent befördert =)


----------



## Gronk (30. September 2009)

Frostnova schrieb:


> für die erste quest hast du ja ein gebräu bekommen, das, wenn man es trinkt, einen auf den anderen kontinent befördert =)



Ja , ist klar ... aber den Trank bekommt man nur für den ersten Besuch ... und später kommt man halt nur durch die Risse nach Elyos.


----------



## Gernulf (14. Oktober 2009)

Frostnova schrieb:


> für die erste quest hast du ja ein gebräu bekommen, das, wenn man es trinkt, einen auf den anderen kontinent befördert =)



Ich habe auch noch den Stufe 25 Spionageauftrag über und mir wurde gesagt hinter der Festung soll ich durch, nur wann ist der mal offen ...! Und das mit dem Trank war doch schon davor? Das bedeutet ich muß durch einen anderen Riß, was ich auch einmal gemacht hatte und muß über die ganze feindliche Karte laufen! Bin dabei 2x an den Mobs und 1x an einem Feindspieler gestorben. Die Gruppe bzw. Allianz(3 Gruppen) haben weder gewartet noch geholfen usw.! Das muß besser laufen sowas und nicht einzelne Spieler zurücklassen, gerade wenn man noch nie da war und sich nicht auskennt( sind in einem Lavagebiet gelandet)!


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Oktober 2009)

Gernulf schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch den Stufe 25 Spionageauftrag über und mir wurde gesagt hinter der Festung soll ich durch, nur wann ist der mal offen ...! Und das mit dem Trank war doch schon davor? Das bedeutet ich muß durch einen anderen Riß, was ich auch einmal gemacht hatte und muß über die ganze feindliche Karte laufen! Bin dabei 2x an den Mobs und 1x an einem Feindspieler gestorben. Die Gruppe bzw. Allianz(3 Gruppen) haben weder gewartet noch geholfen usw.! Das muß besser laufen sowas und nicht einzelne Spieler zurücklassen, gerade wenn man noch nie da war und sich nicht auskennt( sind in einem Lavagebiet gelandet)!



srry aber wie kommt man nicht drauf?, Risse enstehen, spawnpunkte stehen im Internet, wo man rauskommt auch, wo auf der Map die Elyos city ist kan man auch rauslesen, und wo man für quests hinmuss gibts des SuFu von Quests. SO: wenn deine Grp zu blöd ist dann kannst du nichts dafür, und dann kann ich nichts dafür, wer aber denkt er kann da durch mit einer RANDOM grp, hat sich geschnitten, meist sind da schon viele Elyos und sehr starke Elyos, habe die Qs mit meiner Legion zu 6 gemacht, teilweise starben die Elyos obwohl sie um das dreifache an leute waren, am schlimmsten ist dieser baum wo daneben dieser See ist kurz vor eurer City, wer da durchwill kann das ja mal sowas von Knicken =( immerhin hauten auf uns (lvl 24 wo wir da waren) mindestens 40 leute unsere 2 healer haben aber mal gut gegenghealt^^ 
naja wie gesagt such dir ne legion, und erst recht nicht die Legionen die 13 mittags sagen Suchen leute für unsere Legion oder so, *hust* aber die reissen nix, musst schauen das du wo reinkommst die auch erfolgreich sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die ausrede das man noch nicht da war ist auch nicht grad supi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 immerhin kann man sich im Internet genug darüber informieren. 
Trotzdem sind die Coolsten leute die, die durch den Rift wollen, obwohl er zu ist, und alle sagen"inv für Rift"


----------



## iR_Habren (14. Oktober 2009)

So hier mal die Rift Spawns

"Hab die Infos mal aus dem aionsource.com Forum entnommen.

In Aion gibt es ein inGame Notepad, in das man folgendes reinkopieren muss.

Code:
Elyos Eltnen->Morheim Rifts
Eltnen [pos:Entrance A <12 entries lv<=28>;210020000 183.269086357947 2829.47434292866 0.0 -1] Morheim [pos:Exit A;220020000 745.420675537359 1872.32548618219 0.0 -1]
Eltnen [pos:Entrance B <20 entries lv<=32>;210020000 824.070087609512 2023.46683354193 0.0 -1] Morheim [pos:Exit B;220020000 1364.66325486182 1334.96622313204 0.0 -1]
Eltnen [pos:Entrance C <35 entries lv<=36>;210020000 1655.10888610763 1858.26032540676 0.0 -1] Morheim [pos:Exit C;220020000 617.477993858751 209.070624360287 0.0 -1]
Eltnen [pos:Entrance D <35 entries lv<=37>;210020000 1024.32040050063 61.0137672090112 0.0 -1] Morheim [pos:Exit D;220020000 1820.13920163767 1309.37768679632 0.0 -1]
Eltnen [pos:Entrance E <45 entries lv<=40>;210020000 1459.8648310388 581.664580725907 0.0 -1] Morheim [pos:Exit E;220020000 1559.13613101331 2757.68884339816 0.0 -1]
Eltnen [pos:Entrance F <50 entries lv<=45>;210020000 2210.80350438048 2644.24280350438 0.0 -1] Morheim [pos:Exit F;220020000 2613.38382804504 2235.68270214944 0.0 -1]
Eltnen [pos:Entrance G <50 entries lv<=45>;210020000 2180.76595744681 541.614518147685 0.0 -1] Morheim [pos:Exit G;220020000 2930.68167860798 879.490276356192 0.0 -1]

Elyos Interdiktah->Beluslan Rifts
Interdiktah [pos:Entrance A <24 entries lv<=38>;210040000 2662.01160005043 434.266044634977 0.0 -1] Beluslan [pos:Exit A;220040000 126.507629704985 1061.38860630722 0.0 -1]
Interdiktah [pos:Entrance B <36 entries lv<=42>;210040000 1300.266548985 1437.9225822721 0.0 -1] Beluslan [pos:Exit B;220040000 1067.50457782299 313.677517802645 0.0 -1]
Interdiktah [pos:Entrance C <48 entries lv<=46>;210040000 1103.57004160888 656.180052956752 0.0 -1] Beluslan [pos:Exit C;220040000 1036.98575788403 2073.59613428281 0.0 -1]
Interdiktah [pos:Entrance D <48 entries lv<=46>;210040000 649.655024587063 1821.22859664607 0.0 -1] Beluslan [pos:Exit D;220040000 2125.49033570702 456.098677517803 0.0 -1]
Interdiktah [pos:Entrance E <60 entries lv<=50>;210040000 725.307527424032 2512.18812255705 0.0 -1] Beluslan [pos:Exit E;220040000 2863.02848423194 542.568667344863 0.0 -1]
Interdiktah [pos:Entrance F <60 entries lv<=50>;210040000 503.393519102257 555.310049174127 0.0 -1] Beluslan [pos:Exit F;220040000 2725.69379450661 2343.17904374364 0.0 -1]
Interdiktah [pos:Entrance G <72 entries lv<=50>;210040000 2742.70760307654 2078.44710629177 0.0 -1] Beluslan [pos:Exit G;220040000 1744.00508646999 1900.65615462869 0.0 -1]

Asmodian Morheim->Eltnen Rifts
Morheim [pos:Entrance A <12 entries lv<=28>;220020000 450 2350 0.0 -1] Eltnen [pos:Exit A;210020000 718.938673341677 2779.41176470588 0.0 -1]
Morheim [pos:Entrance B <20 entries lv<=32>;220020000 750 920 0.0 -1] Eltnen [pos:Exit B;210020000 383.519399249061 1277.53441802253 0.0 -1]
Morheim [pos:Entrance C <35 entries lv<=36>;220020000 250 500 0.0 -1] Eltnen [pos:Exit C;210020000 1289.65206508135 2438.98623279099 0.0 -1]
Morheim [pos:Entrance D <35 entries lv<=37>;220020000 1650 1400 0.0 -1] Eltnen [pos:Exit D;210020000 93.1564455569462 246.245306633292 0.0 -1]
Morheim [pos:Entrance E <45 entries lv<=40>;220020000 1630.78403275333 1099.5516888434 0.0 -1] Eltnen [pos:Exit E;210020000 1329.70212765957 346.370463078848 0.0 -1]
Morheim [pos:Entrance F <50 entries lv<=45>;220020000 2400 2300 0.0 -1] Eltnen [pos:Exit F;210020000 2295.9098873592 2278.7859824781 0.0 -1]
Morheim [pos:Entrance G <50 entries lv<=45>;220020000 2450 600 0.0 -1] Eltnen [pos:Exit G;210020000 2586.27284105131 651.752190237797 0.0 -1]

Asmodian Beluslan->Interdiktah Rifts
Beluslan [pos:Entrance A <24 entries lv<=38>;220040000 233.323499491353 150.910478128179 0.0 -1] Interdiktah [pos:Exit A;210040000 2132.44408019165 434.266044634977 0.0 -1]
Beluslan [pos:Entrance B <36 entries lv<=42>;220040000 1301.48219735504 634.12512716175 0.0 -1] Interdiktah [pos:Exit B;210040000 1955.92157357206 1821.22859664607 0.0 -1]
Beluslan [pos:Entrance C <48 entries lv<=46>;220040000 767.402848423194 2226.19023397762 0.0 -1] Interdiktah [pos:Exit C;210040000 871.569032908839 903.311562224183 0.0 -1]
Beluslan [pos:Entrance D <48 entries lv<=46>;220040000 2069.53916581892 262.812817904374 0.0 -1] Interdiktah [pos:Exit D;210040000 861.482032530576 2194.44761064179 0.0 -1]
Beluslan [pos:Entrance E <60 entries lv<=50>;220040000 2842.68260427263 618.865717192269 0.0 -1] Interdiktah [pos:Exit E;210040000 291.566511158744 2658.44962804186 0.0 -1]
Beluslan [pos:Entrance F <60 entries lv<=50>;220040000 2812.16378433367 2561.89725330621 0.0 -1] Interdiktah [pos:Exit F;210040000 362.175513806582 514.962047661077 0.0 -1]
Beluslan [pos:Entrance G <72 entries lv<=50>;220040000 1596.49745676501 2053.2502543235 0.0 -1] Interdiktah [pos:Exit G;210040000 1905.48657168075 2577.75362501576 0.0 -1]


Durch Anklicken der Links im Notepad erscheint die jeweilige Location dann auf der Map, Entrance klick = location wo der Rift sein kann,  Exit = Location wo der Rift rauskommt.."		

Danke Paytoon


So Long Habren


----------



## Syniera (14. Oktober 2009)

Schnapp dir ein oder zwei deiner Freunde, stellt an einer schönen Stelle ein Kisk auf und dann geht das schon. Am besten wäre es natürlich, wenn noch ein Heiler dabei wäre. Habe meine Spy- Questen und die Questen der Bäume in Eltnen abends/nachts zusammen mit einem Freund erledigt. Hat super geklappt, besser als die ganzen Versuche mit diversen Random- Allianzen.


----------



## Stancer (14. Oktober 2009)

Also von dem Gedanken man kann diese Quests Solo erledigen sollte jeder mal ganz schnell wegkommen. Nen Level 50er kann sich momentan vielleicht alleine da durch trauen aber sonst niemand.

Selbst in Randomgruppen ist es schwer, da es ja viele unterschiedliche Spionquests gibt und meist jeder sein "Ding" erledigen will und sich die Gruppe dann recht fix auflöst. Zur Hauptzeit dauert es auch nicht lange bis die Gegenfraktion rausbekommen hat wo der Riss sich befindet und dann dort alles abfarmt was hindurch kommt. 
Letztens haben mich knapp 60 Elyos begrüsst als ich durch den Rift ging.

Am besten lässt sich die Quest nachts mit ner guten Gildengruppe erledigen. Am WE sind wir mit 2 Gruppen durch den Rift und kamen erstmal im Elitegebiet im Südosten von Eltnien aus, d.h. Level 40er Mobs. Vorteil : Man trifft nur auf wenige Gegner, NAchteil : Wenn man auf welche trifft sind diese mindestens Level 37-38.

Haben uns dann aus dem Gebiet rausgeschlagen und erstmal nen Kisk (tragbarer Obelisk) in nem Gebüsch versteckt.
Und dann halt zu den Questgebieten durchgeschlagen. Wichtig ist, das man nicht jeden Feind killt der einem begegnet. Bots usw. haben wir z.b. stehen gelassen, denn wenn man zu viele Gegner killt wird man irgendwann auf der Karte für die Feindfraktion sichtbar.

So haben wir uns gut 2 Std durch Eltnien geprügelt und am Ende versucht noch die Käfer an der Startfestung zu killen (für Quest) aber das war trotz der späten Uhrzeit unmöglich. Ein endloser Strom aus Elyos kam die RAmpe hoch und es war kein durchkommen. Wir konnten zwar viele töten, da viele der Elyos vermutlich nur um die Level 20 waren und wir einige Level 35+ dabei hatten aber irgendwann werden dann auch diese zu viel.


----------



## Æzørt (14. Oktober 2009)

kann man nicht durch einen riss gehen dann schnell ausloogen und spät nachts wieder einloggen wenn keine da is und dann die qs machen?


----------



## iR_Habren (14. Oktober 2009)

Klar man kann die Quests auch alleine machen. Ist ein wenig umständlicher als in ener Grp aber es geht. Die beste zeit für die Spio Quests ist meiner Erfahrung nach zwischen 6-8 Uhr Morgens da die meisten die durchmachen um 6 so müde sind und die ersten die afstehen meist erst um 8 einloggen.

Hab letztens um 6.30Uhr mit 2 Rrnd Leuten 2 Spio Quests ohne grössere Probleme gemacht.

So Long Habren


----------



## Tamîkus (14. Oktober 2009)

hier sind paar karten mit den verschiedenen spwanpunkten der rifts in etlen morheim beluslan und dem andern eli gebiet dessen name mir net einfallen will

morheim: http://www.massacrelegion.com/rift_5.jpg

etlen: http://thedarkknights.com/wp-content/uploa...eltenenrift.jpg

beluslan: http://img201.imageshack.us/img201/9804/aion2.jpg

heiron: http://www.spooncraft.com/wp-content/uploa...digitalrift.jpg


----------



## Stancer (14. Oktober 2009)

Naja ok, alleine geht es sicher auch aber es ist nicht zu empfehlen. Selbst nachts um 3-4Uhr haben wir noch genug Spieler angetroffen.

Und alleine kann man damit rechnen, das wenn man 2 oder 3 Feinden begegnet, diese einen Jagen werden bis sie einen haben und dann wars das.

Aber das ist auch gut so. Die Rifts sind nicht für Solo-Roxxors gemacht, sondern eben für Gruppen !
Mit Gruppe machts auch sowieso viel mehr Spass, da man dann auch ein paar Feinde verkloppen kann bzw Bots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (14. Oktober 2009)

> Ist der blaue "Wirbel" solange ma Himmel wie der Riss aktiv ist ? Und kann man evtl aus seiner "Strahlrichtung" heraussehen wo der Riss ist ? (Ist eine Theorie meinerseits)



Nein ist es nicht, das ist ein Teil vom Tower of Eternity. Und es ist definitiv immer da, sieht allerdings an manchen Stellen aus, als müsste man nur auf diesen Berg klettern, um in diesen "Riss" zu kommen.


----------



## Virthu (14. Oktober 2009)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, das ist ein Teil vom Tower of Eternity. Und es ist definitiv immer da, sieht allerdings an manchen Stellen aus, als müsste man nur auf diesen Berg klettern, um in diesen "Riss" zu kommen.



du verwechselst da etwas. sobald sich ein riss öffnet, sieht man auch einen blauen wirbel hoch im himmel. sind keine risse da, gibt es diesen wirbel nicht. der turm der ewigkeit ist etwas anderes und in vielen gebieten als hintergrundbild(ein sehr verwaschenes dazu) zu sehen - aber nicht hoch oben im himmel.

das ist der wirbel, der als indikator für risse dient:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und hier im hintergrund ist der turm der ewigkeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: soweit ich weiss, hat die "strahlrichtung" nichts mit dem standort der risse zu tun. aber das kann man ja auch leicht überprüfen, wenn man vor einem riss steht und selber nachsieht, wohin der wirbel zeigt.


----------



## Gernulf (14. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> srry aber wie kommt man nicht drauf?, Risse enstehen, spawnpunkte stehen im Internet, wo man rauskommt auch, wo auf der Map die Elyos city ist kan man auch rauslesen, und wo man für quests hinmuss gibts des SuFu von Quests. SO: wenn deine Grp zu blöd ist dann kannst du nichts dafür, und dann kann ich nichts dafür, wer aber denkt er kann da durch mit einer RANDOM grp, hat sich geschnitten....
> und die ausrede das man noch nicht da war ist auch nicht grad supi
> 
> 
> ...



Zum einen ist mir schon bekannt wo die Risse sind und wo ich ungefähr rauskomme und wo mein Questziel im Feindgebiet liegt.
Aber Punkt eins ist das der Auftraggeber einen bestimmten meint (logisch, weil wohl am nächsten zum Questziel) und Punkt zwei dieser aber bis dato in meiner Onlinezeit noch nie geöffnet war!

Und ja ich war gestern das erste mal wirklich im feindlichen Gebiet, durch einem Riss der am anderen Ende der Karte war und somit auch sehr weit vom Zielort meines Auftrages entfernt. Aber ich war zum ersten Mal (ohne Trank auf dem Berg) im Feindgebiet und dann gleich im Lavagebiet. Man wurde schnell eingeladen aber viele kannten sich nicht so aus wie und wo lang. Also erstmal sinnlos ein wenig hin und hergeflogen und dann sind einige verstreut gewesen, so auch ich. Und die Mob waren nicht gut zu uns g*, dann noch die Lava und feindliche Spieler die da gelevelt haben!

Der Einwand mag für manche nicht zählen aber ich hatte ja vor auch über die ganze Feindkarte mitzulaufen und nein so toll ist das Internet nicht, das dies aktuell anzeigt wann und wo ein Feindspieler auf einen wartet, also mit informieren im Netz ist es nicht abgetan! Außerdem möchte ich nicht alles vorgekaut bekommen sondern selber erforschen und entdecken, weil es mehr Spaß aber auch Frust bringt! Die ganzen Datenbanken in Ehren aber spielen nach Schemata F liegt nicht jedem Spieler. 

Das Hauptproblem ist aber das mit den Rissen, da man nicht wirklich stundenlang vor dem gewünschten Ort warten möchte, bei einer begrenzten PC-Spielezeit als berufstätiger Mensch!


----------



## Gumja (15. Oktober 2009)

Tjo...

auf JEDER Fraktionsseite gibt es ZWEI Teleporterqueste... das erste glaube ich mit Level 20... das zweite n paar Level später....
spätestens wenn man das zweite Teleporterquest bekommt, dass einen wieder rüber ins feindliche Gebiet führt, hat man auch schon das ein oder andere Spionagequest...
Spätestens nach dem ersten Teleporterquest sollte man wissen wo man auftaucht...
Spricht man sich jetzt mit seiner Legion, bzw. seinen Freunden ab... sofern man denn welche hat und nicht in ner Einzelkämpferlegion ist... sollte man diese Spionagequests als eine Art "Event" gemeinsam machen...
Dann hat man auch ne Chance durch die Gegnermassen durchzu kommen... und man kann übrigens dort oben, wo man hinteleportiert wird auch n Kisk aufstellen... hat also mehrere Anläufe zur Verfügung...

Wer aber bei beiden Teleporterquests dann gleich sein Rückrufstein benutzt hat, hat selbst Schuld, die einfachste Methode verschenkt zu haben diese Quests zu erledigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und muss nun leider warten, bis er irgendwo ein Rift findet, das ihn nicht in ein viel zu hohes feindliches Elitegebiet oder direkt vor die Haustür des Feindes portet...
Mal abgesehen davon, das man genau dafür eigentlich IMMER ein Kisk in der Tasche haben sollte...


----------



## Klaus76 (15. Oktober 2009)

Gumja schrieb:


> Tjo...
> 
> auf JEDER Fraktionsseite gibt es ZWEI Teleporterqueste... das erste glaube ich mit Level 20... das zweite n paar Level später....



also ich hab nur die mit dem Likör bekommen, und zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch keine Spyquest, und hab den Likör blöderweise sinnlos verbraten.

was ist die zweite Teleporterquest? (als Asmodier)


----------



## Bexx13 (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab bisher grundsätzlich die Quests nur geschafft, wenn ich da Solo rumeiere! (schon in China, in der Beta und auch jetzt wieder) 
Geht man in 'ner Gruppe dahin, gibt es immer wieder wen in der Gruppe der sofort auf jeden roten Namen in der Nähe stürzt.... dass man sich dadurch verrät und die Feinde so quasi den weg mitverfolgen können (indem der gekillte natürlich sofort die Loc postet), bedenkt vielleicht nicht jeder.

Hier mal ein paar Tips von mir zur erfolgreichen Solo-Spionage:

- nicht unbedingt mit Lvl22 sofort starten, etwas später bekommt man noch weitere Spionagequests und da muss man da eh nochmal hin.
- optimale Tageszeit aussuchen, also Nachts oder ganz früh morgens
- Kisk einpacken (besser 2 oder 3) vielleicht auch noch ein, zwei Selbstrezz-Steine (kann man für Abysspoints kaufen)
- optimales Rift finden (wohl das schwierigste an der ganzen Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- wenn man dann durchs Rift ist und nicht von lauter Feinden empfangen wird, schnell vom Rift entfernen und einen guten Spot fürs Kisk finden (ich hab in Eltnen einen gefunden wo ich 2 mal hintereinander ein Kisk aufgestellt hab und in den 4 Stunden hat das Teil nicht einer gefunden und zerstört! Entweder irgendwo ganz am Rand der Map/am Bergrand oder auf einem Berg. Meinen Spot verrate ich aber nur verbündeten Asmos auf Kromede 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wer ihn wissen will PM an mich, der bekommt meinen Ingame Namen und kann mich dann anwispern)
- immer die Minimap im Auge behalten (essentiell!), sobald ein Feind am Rand auftaucht (etwas dickerer roter Punkt als die Mobs), ein paar Schritte zurück, sodass er nicht mehr auf der Minimap sichtbar ist und einen Bogen drumherum machen
- niemanden angreifen, Feinden immer ausweichen (ihr wollt eure Quests erledigen und eure Position nicht verraten! auch wenns manchmal schwerfällt)
- ist ein Questgeber (auf beiden Seiten wohl Elims) von zuvielen Feinden umringt, lieber etwas abwarten und versteckt halten. Ein paar Feinde sind in Ordnung, man muss nur solange überleben, wie man braucht um die Quests anzunehmen bzw. abzugeben. Das ganze ist aber etwas tricky, denn wird man dabei gehauen, schliesst sich der Questdialog. Also nur versuchen, wenn da nicht zuviele rumlungern.
- ist euer Kisk kurz vorm auslaufen, lieber abwarten bis es weg ist um ein neues aufzustellen, bevor man stirbt wenns grade weg ist und man nur noch "obelisken" kann

Das Geheimnis des Erfolges ist, nicht gesehen zu werden!

Viel Erfolg!

Bexx

edit: noch ein kleiner Tip für die allererste Quest: Packt ein Kisk ein bevor ihr den Likör trinkt, stellt das Dingen dort auf wo ihr rauskommt. Portet zurück gebt die Quest ab um die Folge zu bekommen (die mit dem blauen Item als Belohnung) und sterbt euch ans Kisk zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht nicht unbedingt so gewollt von den Entwicklern, funzt aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grad die erste ist extrem tricky, weil die Mobs dafür quasi in der Höhle des Löwen sind!


----------



## Deadwool (16. Oktober 2009)

Der Baby-Riss bei der Festung von Eltnen erscheint nicht sehr oft bei uns auf dem Server, und ich wusste ebenfalls nicht genau wonach bzw wo ich suchen musste.
Als ich ihn dann endlich mal fand war es für mich bereits zu spät weil ich schon über Level 30 war. Ich hatte den Riss (irritiert durch den Wirbel am Himmel) immer in der Luft gesucht.
Dabei erscheint er am Boden, vor diesem grossen Baumstrunk.

So sieht das Teil aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Æzørt (16. Oktober 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Der Baby-Riss bei der Festung von Eltnen erscheint nicht sehr oft bei uns auf dem Server, und ich wusste ebenfalls nicht genau wonach bzw wo ich suchen musste.
> Als ich ihn dann endlich mal fand war es für mich bereits zu spät weil ich schon über Level 30 war. Ich hatte den Riss (irritiert durch den Wirbel am Himmel) immer in der Luft gesucht.
> Dabei erscheint er am Boden, vor diesem grossen Baumstrunk.
> 
> ...



hm... du hast post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Perdoth (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich finde das Problem ist nicht ein Rift zu finden sondern die Quests zu machen ich bin jetzt fast 39 und habe noch keine einzige gemacht weil die Gruppe oder Allianz einfach immer den fehler macht und alle Asmos umkloppen die ihr über den wegläuft. So wurden wir immer nach 10 Min. von hm ca. 50 Asmos gekillt.
Ich habs mal solo versucht und war viel erfolgreicher war knapp vor den Questgebern und die kleinen Asmo schläge sind nur so von meiner Rüstung abgeprallt. Schließlich haben mich dann ca. 10 gekillt weil ne Gruppe auch noch da war und wieder jeden Angegriffen hat. Einfach mal aufpassen das dich wenige Asmos sehen und einfach weiterlaufen ich glaube die werden dich weniger Angreifen wenn du nur vorbei läufst als das du jeden Umhaust der im Weg ist.


----------

